# L-Glutamine vs creatine?



## jay_d (May 28, 2004)

Hello!

I would like to know if L-Glutamine and creatine have the same function?

I know that L-Glutamine may stimulate the body???s natural hormonal and creatine will not do that, but besides this factor I believe they are about the same.

If so, is it worth it to take L-Glutamine and creatine at the same time or it???s just a waste of money?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 28, 2004)

These are two different substances with two different functions. In a nutshell, Glutamine is a non-essential ammino acid which helps prevent the breakdown of muscle fiber. Creatine  helps the muscle fiber store more H2O and ATP energy. Supplementing with creatine also helps muscle recover faster from working out. Do a search here on the forum. You will find a LOT more info


----------



## jay_d (May 28, 2004)

So it???s a good idea to take both at the same time??
I am 6'2 190pds 30 years old and I would like to know if I do a cutting cycle taking creatine will I still get cut?
I am asking that because u mentioned that creatine retains a lot of water.
I have just finished a diet. I used to be 220pds. 
Now I want to get cut with gopro???s program Power ??? Rep ??? Shock.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 28, 2004)

Here is a site with plenty of creatine info. As far as I can tell, creatine is a good supp for continual use. Some don't like the "soft" look that can happen due to water retention. Personally it doesn't bother me. But everyone is different.

BTW congrats on the diet!


----------



## jay_d (May 28, 2004)

Thanks a lot royal1!!


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jay_d *_
> So it???s a good idea to take both at the same time??


_You can take as many supplements as you want. Remember, I am talking about supplements.  _


----------



## jay_d (May 28, 2004)

do u take L-glutamine royal1?
wonder what are the best manufacturers to buy it?


----------



## redspy (May 28, 2004)

A lot of people take creatine and glutamine at the same time post workout.  They do not complete with each other for absorbtion and serve different functions.  Glutamine will help shift your body from it's post workout catabolic state and will help with muscle repair and growth.   Opinions vary on the effectiveness of Glutamine, some rave about it, others think it's a waste of money.  I take 5 grams as soon as I wake up and also post workout.

Typically creatine does make people retain water and can give a smooth apprearance.  In the past when I've taken creatine on a daily basis it added about 4-5lbs of water weight.  But the key aspect of cutting is obviously trimming fat.  If you feel you're retaining water stop taking the creatine and in a few days the excess water will be excreted.


----------



## jay_d (May 28, 2004)

awsome help redspy!!!
thanks a lot.


----------



## rockcrest (May 28, 2004)

i take 10 grams of glutamine pre & post WO.  i have the ast kind.


----------

